# Aio Wasserkühlung im liegen betreiben ?



## xGeT-ReKtx (7. September 2020)

Tag,

wollte mal fragen ob es Probleme mit einer Corsair H100i 360mm Kühlung gibt wenn man den Rechner auf die Rückseite legt. (Gehäuse ist ein 570X und der Radiator ist in der Front montiert)

Bzw. andere Probleme mit dem Rechner gibt.

Edit:
Mainboard ist ein Z390 strix F und ein 9900K falls das eine Rolle spielt.

LG


----------



## Sinusspass (7. September 2020)

Nein.
Du kannst ihn sogar auf den Kopf stellen, wenn die Belüftung weiter gegeben ist (was ohne Gehäusefüße zwar etwas schwer ist, aber naja).


----------



## Nathenhale (8. September 2020)

Wenn möglich sollte die Pumpe (Der CPU Block) nie über dem Radiator liegen. Da sich sonst Luft in der Pumpe sammeln kann was sie einerseits Lauter macht andererseits auch beschädigt. Die Schläuche sollten wenn möglich auch nicht auf der Grafikkarte aufliegen .


----------

